# Jam Etiquette / Protocol



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I know I'm way ahead of myself for my jam(s), however, seeing that there is some interest from the board, there are potential issues to address. Previous jam's have been with "known associates" so the only real issue has been interupting the electric players to give the accoustic people a chance.
How much "regulation" should there be given the differing genres of music from potential participants. can one set up a schedule, and have people specify their preferences without losing the spontaniety.
appreciate any and all comments.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Why not start a thread so people can post what they'd like to play etc... & start organizing from there. 

By the way this sounds like great idea.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

is there not enough room for a "2 camp" setup? have people drift back and forth as they want to? one area for acoustic noodling and one for electric wanking? if not, how about just doing the typical jam "3 songs" thing, and rotate things around? i'd suspect that a bigger problem is going to be who can sing songs, or who's gonna play drums, hahaha. 

if it's in a house, the kitchen is always the acoustic room


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Suttree, between you and Buckaroobonzia all you guys think about is food....the kitchen will be off limits....lol
cheers
RIFF


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Warren said:


> Why not start a thread so people can post what they'd like to play etc... & start organizing from there.
> 
> By the way this sounds like great idea.


http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=357


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Suttree, between you and Buckaroobonzia all you guys think about is food....the kitchen will be off limits....lol
> cheers
> RIFF


yah, because that makes us different from all the other musicians 

we're just honest about it, lol.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

There are list jams and there are who-you-know jams. IMO, list jams succeed when they are pure, and the list is actually taken seriously.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

zao_89 said:


> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=357


I mean for organizing this event specifically


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

The most important thing is to make sure I get enough time or I get all pouty:smile:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

elindso said:


> The most important thing is to make sure I get enough time or I get all pouty:smile:


hahaha :rockon2:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Rule number one:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

There are many, many songs that are a no no with me before Mustang Sally. Out of all the jam songs I can think of that I hate, Mustang Sally is actually one I don't mind.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> As a jam song....There are better choices than Mustang Sally. When playing a job, however ...I'd rather play Mustang Sally for a crowded dance floor than Bridge of Sighs for an empty room.
> 
> YMMV


ding! we have a winner.


----------

